# can't do it



## tgr17 (Jun 26, 2007)

Colonoscopy is later this week and I know that everyone says its not that bad but I can't help but to be freaking out about it. I'm trying to not think about it but its not working. I unfortunately suffer from GAD/Panic disorder which I am normally able to control without medication but with all this going on I think I am about to start having full blown panic attacks. I don't even know if I can take xanax the day before my colonoscopy or not. I think I am just going to cancel the test all together. I really wanted to know what was going on but I just don't think I can do it. I would rather just suffer in pain not knowing why then take this test. I think its partially because I have never had any procedure before in which I had to be placed under anethesia. Anyways. I'm not going to have the colonoscopy. Right now the immediate threat is the test and call it childish but I'm not doing it.


----------



## mommywith2 (Mar 4, 2007)

tgr17 said:


> Colonoscopy is later this week and I know that everyone says its not that bad but I can't help but to be freaking out about it. I'm trying to not think about it but its not working. I unfortunately suffer from GAD/Panic disorder which I am normally able to control without medication but with all this going on I think I am about to start having full blown panic attacks. I don't even know if I can take xanax the day before my colonoscopy or not. I think I am just going to cancel the test all together. I really wanted to know what was going on but I just don't think I can do it. I would rather just suffer in pain not knowing why then take this test. I think its partially because I have never had any procedure before in which I had to be placed under anethesia. Anyways. I'm not going to have the colonoscopy. Right now the immediate threat is the test and call it childish but I'm not doing it.


If you want, you could read my colonscopy story (if you haven't already). I just had one yesterday and it wasn't that bad. Anethesia isn't that bad. It's a little strange feeling. They put the sedation in the IV and probably less than 10 seconds I started feeling VERY tired and couldn't keep my eyes open. I was awake long enough to say "I can feel it working" and the next thing I knew I woke up and they said I was done. The first time I had anethesia I was pretty nervous. But the nervousness is worst part of the actual anethesia. Of course, it is your decision, but maybe you could call the office and tell them that you are having doubts and anxiety about the procedure and would like to ask a nurse or someone to lessen your worries. It took me a month or two before I finally decided that I really should have one to make sure nothing was wrong. Now that I've had one, I would do it again if there was a concern of something really wrong.Also, I did have a panic attack (my first one) a couple weeks ago from worrying about everything. I had to actually quit reading this board for a bit, because I was imagining all the things that could be wrong with me. I'm a worrier (got it from my mother), so keeping my mind off it as much as I could helped. I tried to not be alone too much while I was depressed.


----------



## mommyc (Jul 1, 2007)

tgr17 said:


> Colonoscopy is later this week and I know that everyone says its not that bad but I can't help but to be freaking out about it. I'm trying to not think about it but its not working. I unfortunately suffer from GAD/Panic disorder which I am normally able to control without medication but with all this going on I think I am about to start having full blown panic attacks. I don't even know if I can take xanax the day before my colonoscopy or not. I think I am just going to cancel the test all together. I really wanted to know what was going on but I just don't think I can do it. I would rather just suffer in pain not knowing why then take this test. I think its partially because I have never had any procedure before in which I had to be placed under anethesia. Anyways. I'm not going to have the colonoscopy. Right now the immediate threat is the test and call it childish but I'm not doing it.


 I would really encourage you to hang in there and have it done. I just had my 1st colonoscopy last week--was told on Mon. that I needed it and would have it done WEd. I understand you're apprehension about it, as I tend to worry and can get stressed easily. However, the anesthesia put me out very quickly and I didn't know a thing til they told me it was over. I'm so relieved that I went through it, since now I know that it's nothing MAJOR (like Crohn's disease). I didn't realize how the not knowing of what it was was affecting me. Oh, and it was a very quick procedure, too. Hang in there and best wishes to you!!


----------



## littlestar (May 4, 2007)

I understand your fears. I haven't had any invasive tests. I have such a phobia of being put to sleep and that i won't wake up. But that is me. I started with the least invasive. I took some stool tests and was told i had a moderate amount of bad bacteria. So i was put on a good probiotic. No blood was found in the stool. Right now i am dealing with stupid hemorrhoids that i have had since the birth of my 3rd child.


----------



## mommywith2 (Mar 4, 2007)

littlestar said:


> I understand your fears. I haven't had any invasive tests. I have such a phobia of being put to sleep and that i won't wake up. But that is me. I started with the least invasive. I took some stool tests and was told i had a moderate amount of bad bacteria. So i was put on a good probiotic. No blood was found in the stool. Right now i am dealing with stupid hemorrhoids that i have had since the birth of my 3rd child.


I understand the hating of invasive test. I'm a person that won't even undress or dress in front of my husband. I dreaded having to have my first gynecologist visit. Even though I wanted to have kids, I didn't want to have to go through labor and have multiple people checking things out. But I've had a lapriscopy (put to sleep), had two children (ended up c-section), and now a colonscopy. Of course you know how it is having kids, since you have 3.For me, I guess my body is personal, but as far as health goes, I'm not quite as guarded. I mean it's not like they make you strip down in front of them or lay you on a table naked. They keep everything as modest as they can. The nurses are kind and understanding. I just figure that the doctors and nurses have probably seen MUCH worse stuff. Plus how often am I going to run into them, and will they really remember me from all the MANY other patients they see? It's not like my regular doctor did the colonscopy. Anyway, I guess it's either I stay guarded and not let doctors check anything that I'd rather not do, or not take care of myself and possibly make things worse than they are.Definately go less invasive to more invasive.


----------



## unhappytummy (Jun 17, 2007)

I will be honest it wasn't the most fun I have ever had but if I could rewind I would still do it again. Once it is over you will have some piece of mind that your Dr has taken a look to see what is going on. Most people say they are fine within a day or two. The procedure itself I coudn't tell you anything about becasue i was completely asleep and don't remeber a thing. I had it done last Thursday and they found a growth that would have become cancer had it not been removed. I am not telling you this will happen to you just that it is worth doing it.


----------

